# .22 lr ammo available on this website today



## bennettvm

5250 Rounds of Bulk .22 LR Ammo by Federal - 36gr CPHP

5250 Rounds of .22 LR Ammo by Federal Champion - 36gr CPHP - $379.00


----------



## bennettvm

I was just shocked to actually see some available for sale anywhere.


----------



## yzingerr

My local stores have tons of it


----------



## Old Man

yzingerr said:


> My local stores have tons of it


Yours is the only one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Gun show here in Jacksonville had a vendor selling 325 round boxes for $60. Sad thing is I'll bet there are people stupid enough to pay that.


----------



## bennettvm

Gun shows in my area they are going for .10-.17 cents per round now.


----------



## Ripon

I was offered $45 for a 525 round brick of Federal a few weeks back - I couldn't resist. After doing an inventory I was fine in 22LR so no reason not too. Once CA is so severely restricted on mail order purchases you guys will have a flood of this stuff available.


----------



## Fuzzee

That place sure is rocking the price. Over 3 times what I paid a while back.


----------



## Old Man

I am glad I am well stock.


----------



## whoppo

In October I bought 10,500 rounds in new 50cal ammo cans for $375 shipped.
In the warmer months it's normal to go through 2000-3000 rounds of 22LR a month... I may shoot a little less this summer.


----------



## yzingerr

Drugs are cheaper than ammo. I saw 500 rds of lake city .223 going for $500! And people were buying it...
A buck a round for .223 is ludicrous.


----------



## CoastalGardens

The Walmart near work has it in stock according to the web site. Unfortunately work is almost 2 hours away. Not going to spend the gas to run there though, and it will probably be gone tomorrow.


----------



## shotlady

thats crazy. i was paying 160 delivered for that. my 9m guy no longer has inventory at this time.


----------



## inceptor

shotlady said:


> thats crazy. i was paying 160 delivered for that. my 9m guy no longer has inventory at this time.


It's gotten crazy out there. I just paid double what it used to cost for a case of 9mm and felt lucky to find that. I figured though I had better get it while I can just in case Chavez's brother pulls off what he says he's gonna do.


----------



## astrowolf67

The opportunists in my area are selling the 550 count boxes for 65 dollars each on a local online classified, and people are buying it. One local gun shop had a shipment of the cheap CCI Blazer round nose target ammo, 500 count, and sold out at 62 a box. What is driving the demand for .22 so high that people are paying triple what a box of ammo is worth?


----------



## inceptor

astrowolf67 said:


> What is driving the demand for .22 so high that people are paying triple what a box of ammo is worth?


Actually the free market system says it is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it.


----------



## punch

Fuzzee said:


> That place sure is rocking the price. Over 3 times what I paid a while back.


Sold out, but I wouldn't have paid that price anyway. I will remember that site...not! I'm okay in the inventory dept. but its nice to have more...

punch


----------



## Old Man

My question is you see what people are willing to charger for ammo and you see what people are willing to pay for ammo. What's really going to happen when the SHTF. To me this is a good little test over a bigger problem comming.


----------



## whoppo

inceptor said:


> Actually the free market system says it is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it.


There's "free market valuation" and there's out-and-out gouging... where one draws the line is an individual choice, but it can (and should) absolutely impact future patronage of those that cross that line.

When an ice storm devastated much of New England in January 1998, a local merchant who had hundred's of 3500 watt generators in stock decided that these normally $350 units suddenly had a market value of $1000 each. Sure, some people paid the outrageous price and perhaps validated the merchants greed, but when the ice melts and the dust settled, their actions were neither forgiven nor forgotten. By June, they were out of business.


----------



## Old Man

Just my point. I have a friend tell me about a freind of both of us who knew he had 22's ask him to sell him a few boxes and he say no. The other guy was not happy and said well I know you have a major stockpile. The other guy reply yes I do put I have no plans to sell anyone ammo. The other guy was not happy and more than likely a friendship is gone. People attuides change when things go down. We are have this kind of thing happen now over ammo, wait to we have a major SHTF. Then you will see no more asking be taking what they need.


----------



## punch

drt4lfe said:


> People, we truly are our own worst enemy.....IPad or ammo ? New Golf clubs or rifle ? New purse or handgun ? Vaca at beach or food and water supply ? guess the so called preppers are waking up or are rolling the dice.....


personally I think the preppers are prepped. I look for deals and bite the bullet when I have to. I think the ferver is mainly those late to prepping or more likely the soon to be unwashed masses who just bought a new or used gun and a box of ammo and now realizes they are not Carlos Hathcock. So its time to practice but what? No ammo you say? The others are just going to get a scatter gun. They haven't gotten around to getting a BOB much less a BOV or food. But the goverment will see to that need right? Right!

punch


----------



## Ripon

Yuup

I will admit that while I'm glad to have plenty that when conditions return to normal ill accumulate more just for that reason. I have met a prepper on another forum who has sold $6k worth of his stores in the past 4 weeks. He told me it cost him $2500. He said he's putting half into silver half into cash, and while he's still got enough he believes that we will return to normal in the months ahead and he'll be able to replace what he sold for the cash alone. I can't say I disagree with that. I'm just not comfortable having less than what I have right now. The only two calipers I consider myself over stocked on is 22 and 357.



Old Man said:


> My question is you see what people are willing to charger for ammo and you see what people are willing to pay for ammo. What's really going to happen when the SHTF. To me this is a good little test over a bigger problem comming.


----------



## CoastalGardens

I just stick to this site. Things pop up all the time.

At this time, not always the best prices (which are called out) but you just have to keep an eye open and one hand on the keyboard ready to order when something good appears.

Gun Deals Posted Today | Slickguns


----------



## alterego

A couple of comments,

When I see the manufacturers making specific statements about lack of available raw materials,

I have always felt that shipping manufacturing jobs over see's that has caused the crash of the american ore production, and steel mills was a terrible national security threat.

Right now we have a minor domestic concern,and their are severe shortages, likely much of the base metals and plastic resins are being imported from China.

If we ever go to war, we will be blockaded from receiving raw materials.

It takes years to build the infrastructure to produce ore and steel mills. Most of our mining facilities are closed, rail roads are being made into jogging paths for queers, and the steel from the rails is being shipped to milasia.

We will be screwed and unable to defend our selves in our next actual war.


----------



## astrowolf67

My concern with the high prices being asked, and willingly paid, is that the mfg's and retailers will pay attention, and cause prices to rise significantly in the future.


----------



## punch

alterego said:


> A couple of comments,
> 
> When I see the manufacturers making specific statements about lack of available raw materials,
> 
> I have always felt that shipping manufacturing jobs over see's that has caused the crash of the american ore production, and steel mills was a terrible national security threat.
> 
> Right now we have a minor domestic concern,and their are severe shortages, likely much of the base metals and plastic resins are being imported from China.
> 
> If we ever go to war, we will be blockaded from receiving raw materials.
> 
> It takes years to build the infrastructure to produce ore and steel mills. Most of our mining facilities are closed, rail roads are being made into jogging paths for queers, and the steel from the rails is being shipped to milasia.
> 
> We will be screwed and unable to defend our selves in our next actual war.


In the Bible when referring to the U.S. It says, "Their country will not be their own." I think that not being mentioned significantly in the end times is not a good thing. We will likely either be non-existiant or more likely such a non-power, non-issue or we threw in with other nations to be subjected to the U.N. Sad but true.

As for prices, retailers are just meeting a need, satisfying a demand. The price has always been whatever the market will bear. If something is sold out, the price is too low. If the price is too high sales will stop. If you are on the bubble and you lose an occasional sale, thats prolly just about right. Look at craigslist to see what a man will stick it to his neighbor for. This is nothing, this is what has happened based on rumor, current events and speculation.We have been at war and you would never know it unless you are a veteran or a military family. Look for major swings in all commodities, fuel, rubber, water, all precious metals, electronics, chemicals, fertilizer, firearms/ammo (you aint seen nuttin yet) things you take for granted and never thought would be in short supply. Wait till there is an actual policy change. I won't appear to be so crazy then. I just be a little eccentric, extremely well armed but eccentric. But thats just part of my charm...

punch


----------



## windsearcher

About the only thing I didn't stock up on was .22.... plenty of any defensive calibur ammo.... but .22lr is scarce... really?? I have some, and will burn through a little tomorrow at the range.... but, I guess I've learned my lesson on that.... don't take ANYTHING for granted. When I can find some at a reasonable price, it will be time to get more of that too.


----------



## Hardknocks24

I'm glad people are still finding ammo. In Oklahoma everything is sold out as fast as they pull it out of the boxes. Thank goodness I was stocked but I would like to fire some rounds off just to keep on target.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'm not having any trouble finding it online, it's just how much are you willing to pay? I went to the site first posted, now, it's up to 920.00 which isn't that good of price (379.00 was a very good price). Oh well, I have enough to last, I'm gonna wait 'em out.


----------



## SSGT

CCI Mini Mag 100 round boxes at Brownells this morning for $8.25 a box......I got 15 on the way!


----------



## Ripon

Yep hitting a $100 brick - I sold at $45 thinking I was stealing.


----------



## GTGallop

Old Man said:


> Just my point. I have a friend tell me about a freind of both of us who knew he had 22's ask him to sell him a few boxes and he say no. The other guy was not happy and said well I know you have a major stockpile. The other guy reply yes I do put I have no plans to sell anyone ammo. The other guy was not happy and more than likely a friendship is gone. People attuides change when things go down. We are have this kind of thing happen now over ammo, wait to we have a major SHTF. Then you will see no more asking be taking what they need.





> "I have never understood why it is "greed" to want to keep the money you have earned but not greed to want to take somebody else's money." - Thomas Sowell


Applies to ammo as well.


----------



## GTGallop

punch said:


> In the Bible when referring to the U.S. It says, "Their country will not be their own." I think that not being mentioned significantly in the end times is not a good thing. We will likely either be non-existiant or more likely such a non-power, non-issue or we threw in with other nations to be subjected to the U.N. Sad but true.
> punch


Or we will be the Colonial Republic of Kenya by then.


----------



## Deebo

Been scrounging around, checking computer every hour or so, all night long, have picked up some 9mm and 4 bricks of 525 count 22 LR, and 5 boxes of .45, have also helped some friends locate some 9mm, becouse 5 box limits, we purchase back to back. Only sold one brick of .22's and sold at shipped price to a friend who needed some. Lots of people at my work are "completely out", having a weapon and zero ammunition.


----------



## Ripon

LoL there was a local police dept crying about the cost of ammo on the TV news today.


----------

